# PITH Photos



## LanceD

*Let's use the new photo album category for PITH photos.*

I've had a couple of emails asking where should the photos of the PITH pens should be posted. After emailing Jeff he said that they should be posted on this thread and that he'll label it as a sticky note.

So if anyone hs completed their pens and they or their partners would like to show them off this is the place. So lets see some photos.


----------



## JayDevin

Over the weekend I completed my PITH Pen for Lou

It is a Ti Gent Rollerball 
the wood is Walnut root. I used CA/BLO for the finish.
I hope that Lou Enjoys his pen


----------



## VisExp

I received my PITH today.  It was sent to me by Alan Judy (arjudy) from Ohio.  A Spalted Buckeye Burl Baron   He also replaced the refill with a Schmidt ceramic which I am looking forward to testing.

During our e-mail correspondence I mentioned how much I like Buckeye Burl and had yet to turn a pen from it.  Well, he very kindly added a BEB blank to the envelope!

Thank you very much Alan.  The pen is very nice, the fit and finish are great.  I'm also looking forward to turning a pen with the blank you sent me 

Thanks also to LanceD for all his hard work in organizing this.  It is a great way to get to know someone else on the IAP [8D]


----------



## arjudy

Thanks for posting such fantastic photos of the pen I made for you. I'm glad you like it.

I would also like to thank LanceD for organizing this. It really is a lot of fun. I've got two new friends now.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Bump


----------



## louie

I received my PITH from Jay as shown above in his post (The bottom pic). The pen is much more impressive in person. 

Jay is truly an artist. I have so far to go to reach his level of craftsmanship. He also sent me six blanks, which I cannot wait to turn. 

Thanks Jay. I hope I was able to express my gratitude in the email I sent you.

Also thanks to LanceD for organizing the PITH.

Lou
NJ


----------



## Firefyter-emt

I am at the mercy of the recipent of my PITH as I forgot to take a photo.  So when onewaywood recieves his pen, maybe he will like it enough to post it up for you all to see.


----------



## JeeperJohn

I relieved my pen from Tracy (ctwxlvr) on Monday. A really nice click sierra made of cherry burl. Unfortunately my photography skills are not as good as Tracy's turning skills. The picture does not do this pen justice.


----------



## Aderhammer

You said you wanted a pith picture?[}]


----------



## Tea Clipper

This is what I sent to fyrcaptn along with a second glue-up I did so he can turn his own polychromatic herringbone pen.


----------



## workinforwood

Interesting, I must have missed the PITH deal.  When I saw the thread I was thinking nasty pith inside a dear antler and it was making me think of the several large antler pieces I just tossed in the trash can a few days back because they were so open poured pithy inside that I can't imagine doing anything with them.


----------



## fyrcaptn

Tea Clipper made and sent that really neat pen- Thank you!.
I posted but in the wrong place. I sent an email and got it back "unable to return" so I just dropped another.
What a great pen and an extra blank to boot!
One day I hope to come close to the fit and finish of the pen I got. THANKS~


----------



## broitblat

Here's the PITH I sent to livertrans (Tony Marotta).  I wanted to try something a little different.





It is a Brown Mallee, closed end modified slim.  The picture doesn't show it, but it also has a Paua shell insert on the top.

  -Barry


----------



## bitshird

Bump


----------



## kirkfranks

Here is the pen I received from BRobbins629.
He made this as a totally kitless pen.
Since there are no brass tubes the pen only weighs 20 grams with a full ink cartridge installed.  I have not tried the short converter pump yet.
I am really impressed.  I wish my pictures could show it better.
Thank you Bruce,


----------



## dntrost

Here is my pen for Bananajeep from 100 year old fence post doesn't stand up to those I 've seen.


----------



## bitshird

Bump


----------



## altaciii

Dion,
Your way to modest.  That 100yr old fence post sure looks good in a Classic American.  Great job, from here it stands up real nice to all the ones I've seen.


----------



## smoky10

This is the pen I made for George Norris (old wrangler). Its a platinum Jr. Gent wrapped with alternative ivory. I forgot to take a picture  and George sent me this one that he took. It is sitting on a Pyrite crystal he got at a mine in Peru.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

> _Originally posted by altaciii_
> 
> Dion,
> Your way to modest.  That 100yr old fence post sure looks good in a Classic American.  Great job, from here it stands up real nice to all the ones I've seen.



I agree.  Nice pen!


----------



## stevers

Hey Scott, haven't seen you in a while. 
Smoky, nice to see your post made it over.

I am sooooooooooooo anxiously awaiting my pen from Skiprat. I sent my creation to Serge a few days ago. He should get it in a couple more days. It had to go to Australia.


----------



## skiprat

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> Hey Scott, haven't seen you in a while.
> Smoky, nice to see your post made it over.
> 
> I am sooooooooooooo anxiously awaiting my pen from Skiprat. I sent my creation to Serge a few days ago. He should get it in a couple more days. It had to go to Australia.



LOL, you will have to be a little patient Steve. But it WILL come, I promise. I wish I could clone myself, just to get a break.
I'm sitting in the airport carpark waiting for a colleague from Germany. Just discovered his flight is delayed by two hours[xx(]
Only got about 3mins life in my laptop battery too. [V]
I could send you an existing one but would prefer to make a new one


----------



## dntrost

Thanks Guys appreciate the kind words!


----------



## TellicoTurning

David (Dmiller) said he would like to see a Baron, so this is the one I sent... Black Titanium on Olivewood.


----------



## stevers

Steven, I would deff love a one of a kind from you. Take as long as you need. I only kid when I say that stuff.


----------



## CaptG

Got my pith pen and it is a beauty.  Desert Ironwood with a ca finish that is flawless.  Thank you Alton, aka Greenmtn guy, I like it a LOT.


----------



## Mike in Nanaimo

Here is the pen I made for bobaltig.It is a Baron made from Afzalia Burl and finish is Wipe on Poly.


----------



## RonSchmitt

Here's the pen I did for Warreng8170.
Bocote Baron.



If you think the pic is bad now, you should have seen it BEFORE the photo editing software.[B)]


----------



## Darley

I got the surprise today to find Steve's pen in my mail box, Eucalyptus Burl in white pearl PR, this one will go to sit next to my previous PITH

Thanks Steve for the nice pen


----------



## altaciii

ron hampton, your pen is ready, please email.

alex


----------



## bananajeep

> _Originally posted by dntrost_
> 
> Here is my pen for Bananajeep from 100 year old fence post doesn't stand up to those I 've seen.



Hey Dion, I have the pen in my hand right now.  It is gorgeous!!  You did a wonderful job on it.  I'd say it would stand up to most of the pens on this forum.   Its great to know that the wood for this pen has been around for 100 years since it was harvested.  Thanks for the extra blank too.  That will make another really nice pen.  The best part of this pen is that it was made for me!!!

Thanks again Dion!!

Mike


----------



## dntrost

Glad you liked it it is very special wood as it was taken from a ranch here in Texas where my wife works and I am a board member. It is a place for adults with special needs. I will be building them a shop and teaching them wood working skills.  Here is a link to the website FYI.  Again It was a pleasure making this and please look at our website so you know where the wood came from....
http://www.newdanville.org/ 
Dion


----------



## BruceK

Here is the pen I made for rjwolfe3.

He likes click pens so I made him the long click pen from Laulauwoods.  It is a stabilized spalted black ash burl with a CA finish.


----------



## dntrost

Boy that sure is a nice pen!  I want one []


----------



## bitshird

This is the pen I made for bear 31 a simple Baron Rollerball in Satin Nickel for durability wrapped in Caribbean Rosewood,


----------



## rjwolfe3

> Here is the pen I made for rjwolfe3.
> 
> He likes click pens so I made him the long click pen from Laulauwoods. It is a stabilized spalted black ash burl with a CA finish.



Bruce,
That pen is awesome. It has a perfect, flawless finish on it.  I love it.


----------



## tweetfaip

Here is the pen I made for eskimo.  Rhodium Gent rollerball with homebrew PR.


----------



## gad5264

Beautiful combination Eric.


----------



## BigShed

My pen to its_virgil was sent today. Will put up pictures when he receives it.


----------



## DKF

Here is the pen I made for Jeff James (jeffj13)...Lucite closed end Jr. Retro...He is a fan of fountain pens, and not a big fan of acrylic style material, so what did I go and make him...a rollerball out of Lucite!....


----------



## bobaltig

Here's a pic of the Bocote Ligero Closed End Fountain Pen I made for Eric Swindell.  The wood is from Arizona Silhouette and the finish is BLO/CA applied after buffing the wood with Tripoli and White Diamond.  Eric, it's on the way to you and should arrive by the weekend.


----------



## bobaltig

Mike, thanks again for sending me this beautiful pen.  The wood is spectacular and your workmanship is outstanding.  I will treasure this one for a long time.

Bob Altig



> _Originally posted by Mike in Nanaimo_
> 
> Here is the pen I made for bobaltig.It is a Baron made from Afzalia Burl and finish is Wipe on Poly.


----------



## CSue

I am elated!  I received my pen from Kirk Franks today.





Oh!  so very nice!  Beautiful craftsmanship, style and finish!  And it writes beautifully!  Maple, Mahogany and aluminum.
Thank you so very much, Kirk!


----------



## Nick

Here is a photo of the pen that I made for ilikewood in Jerome, ID.
Gold Sierra with Bolivian Cherry. Went out in the mail today


----------



## kmab

I finished my pen for the PITH this week and stopped by the Post Office on the way home from work to send it off to Keithkarl2007 in Ireland.  When I opened my mailbox at home there was my pen from fyrcaptn.  It's a European Satin Chrome wrapped in Spalted Maple.  It is an awesome pen -my photo just doesn't do it justice.

The PITH is an event I won't forget and can't wait for the next one.  I just love this place.[]







Thanks to Lance for starting the PITH and to Andrew for the awesome pen!!


----------



## Woodlvr

Here is the beautiful Havana Snakeskin Fountain pen that I received from Don "its Virgil". Great workmanship and really rare color of light green snakeskin.  He also upgraded the nib with one from "Lou" and sent me three extra blanks. Thank you so much Don.  I also would like to thank all that set this up for their time and energy. This was my first and will not be my last. (Hopefully)


----------



## its_virgil

You're welcome Mike. Qctually the pen is an El Grande. Maybe I reported it wrong to you. I made two ElGrande's and two Havana's  the same afternoon and I may have reported incorrectly to you. Glad you like the pen and nib. I've not heard anything bad about Lou's steel flexible nibs. Looking forward to the next PITH.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Woodlvr said:


> Here is the beautiful Havana Snakeskin Fountain pen that I received from Don "its Virgil". Great workmanship and really rare color of light green snakeskin.  He also upgraded the nib with one from "Lou" and sent me three extra blanks. Thank you so much Don.  I also would like to thank all that set this up for their time and energy. This was my first and will not be my last. (Hopefully)


----------



## arjudy

*I got mine!*

I received this beautiful pen from Dermot Forte of Girvan, Scotland along with an assortment of blanks native to the UK. It is a titanium gold Sierra dressed in spalted elm burr (that's burl for those of us on this side of the pond) finished with CA/BLO. Pen in the Hat is great because of the people you get to meet and correspond with. Thanks for the great pen Dermot. I will always treasure it.


----------



## clthayer

*Look at my new pen!!!*

I received this yesterday from Ralph, turkey_slayer.  It's a beaut of a black and white ebony slimline.  Thanks a bunch Ralph!!!


----------



## Draconias

Here is a picture of the pen I sent to DKF (Don).  I wanted to wait until he received it before posting.  He has recieved it and so here is the picture


----------



## SuperDave

*Thanks Gregg!*

I received a sweet cross-cut Bamboo (I believe) Zen pen from Gregg Benzel, along with several blanks I look forward to using. He did an outstanding job! I will try to get a picture posted today, but wanted to say THANKS publicly!!

Gregg, if you have a picture, feel free to post it!!

After seeing my first Zen, I might need to turn one myself!


Thanks Gregg,

Dave


----------



## eskimo

Wow, was I fortunate to have Eric get my name.  The pictures on Page 4 just can do the real thing justice.

Thanks again, Eric.

Bob Quinn - Eskimo


----------



## Modelmaker

I received my pen from eskimo. I have to say that it looks wonderful, as soon as I get a chance I'll post pics, unless you took some Bob.

Kris


----------



## smoky10

*Got mine*

This is the pen that Chris Stolicky made for me, its a closed end Sedona, made of Rippled Pyinma, with a CA/BLO finish. Its a great pen and this photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## winpooh498

Here is the pen I received from Brokenbit.  Blood wood, black wood and soda can. The joints are spot on, even and smooth. The finish is also perfect. 
I wish I could have gotten a better picture, but the camera batteries went south right after this one. 

Thanks again Bernie, I love the pen.


----------



## warreng8170

*My submission to gad5264*

Here is the pen that I made for Grant (gad5264). I wanted to wait until he received it before posting. He received it over the weekend and was happy with it. 

Bocote/BlackTi Cigar


----------



## warreng8170

RonSchmitt said:


> Here's the pen I did for Warreng8170.
> Bocote Baron.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think the pic is bad now, you should have seen it BEFORE the photo editing software.[B)]



Hey Ron, I received the pen on Saturday. It's beautiful. For some reason the photo is not showing up here, but I brought the pen to work today to photograph. I will post it later today.


----------



## gad5264

warreng8170 said:


> Here is the pen that I made for Grant (gad5264). I wanted to wait until he received it before posting. He received it over the weekend and was happy with it.
> 
> Bocote/BlackTi Cigar




Warren,
I am more than happy with it, this thing is absolutely beautiful. I may have to make a trip to visit to get some finishing tips from you.

Thank you for the great pen.


----------



## ScribbleSticks

Here's my PITH pen for 1080Wayne.  I'm not much of a photographer yet, so please forgive the bad lighting and focus. It is a gold Sedona with Crosscut Spalted Tamarind.


----------



## wdcav1952

Boy, after viewing this thread, I feel guilty!!  I told TBone my pen would be delayed getting to him, but you folks have really raised the bar!!


----------



## BRobbins629

*Pith Pen From WriteRev*

Just received my PITH pen from WriteRev.  Some may know that I was a little reluctant to join this time as the last time I never received a pen.  Steve (WriteRev) has renewed my faith.  He sent me this beauty in a material I haven't yet heard of on this forum.  In addition he included an extra blank of the material for my turning pleasure.  Fit and finish are top notch.  For your viewing pleasure I present the Cast Cucumber Skeleton. Thanks Steve.


----------



## dntrost

*Beauty*

Wow that is nice send me the one you turn with the extra blank he sent you as you surely can't use two pens of the same material


----------



## les-smith

Here is the pen I received from Robert Snowden (snowman56). It's made from mesquite burl and really looks great. Thanks a lot Robert, I really like it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Les, one of my favorites is 
*Dos Equis XX*



les-smith said:


> Here is the pen I received from Robert Snowden (snowman56). It's made from mesquite burl and really looks great. Thanks a lot Robert, I really like it.


----------



## JeeperJohn

One of ctwxlvr's pens. I also made a mini designer to match. Sorry for the bad picture. It is the only one I took.


----------



## Draconias

*Very nice pen from bhenr99*

Thanks Bob for the great looking pen.  Going to use it at home, hate to lose it at work


----------



## Modelmaker

Here is the Pen I made for Brokenbit. He should've received it by now.
It's Hairy Oak with birch and aluminum. it was inspired by Eagle's works
I hope he likes it.


----------



## winpooh498

I sent out my pen to follow3 today. I did post the pictures in SOYP. Here is a link to it.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35277

Steve, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## stevers

Wow Kris, that's really sharp.


----------



## bitshird

Yesterday, 
I received this super sweet Atlas/Carbara in a nice white and black acrylic from Dennis Karcher (dkarcher). Thanks very much Dennis, this is the first pen I have received from any one else, and will have a special place in my pen collection, I love the blank, I wish my swirls could turn out that nice, the fit and finish are first rate.
Thank you very much


----------



## dkarcher

bitshird said:


> Yesterday,
> I received this super sweet Atlas/Carbara ...and will have a special place in my pen collection, I love the blank, I wish my swirls could turn out that nice, the fit and finish are first rate.
> Thank you very much


 
Thanks Ken for the comments. I am really pleased that you like the pen. The blank is called "Jersey" from CSUSA.


----------



## brokenbit

Kris My computer has been down the last few days
The pen is super, great job on the feather
this was like Eagle started out with on one of his first pens


----------



## Roy_Quast

Here is the pen that sent to Potolemy, Brad Whittaker. He has emailed me to let me know that he has already recieved it and will try to make this pattern himself.


----------



## bruce119

WOW that is nice. Looks like a LOT of cutting and a LOT of gluing. I have got to try one of those one of these days . When I have some time (which I never do) that looks like it took a LOT of time.

I am working on my pen for tmhawk and like most things I do it will be last minute. But you will get it.

Bruce
.
.


----------



## stolicky

Hey Roy, what material(s) did you use in that pen?

It looks great.  I really have to try segmenting one of these days.


----------



## Roy_Quast

Hi Chris...
The basic blank is mesquite and the lines are colored veneer. A tutorial on how I make this blank can be found here: http://penturnersparadise.ca/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23 
It will be under "Christmas pen tutorial" parts 1 2 & 3. 

Roy


----------



## stolicky

Roy_Quast said:


> Hi Chris...
> The basic blank is mesquite and the lines are colored veneer. A tutorial on how I make this blank can be found here: http://penturnersparadise.ca/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23
> It will be under "Christmas pen tutorial" parts 1 2 & 3.
> 
> Roy



That is certainly a 'process'.  Thanks for sharing.  I will certainly have to try it one of these. I'll add it to my 'I'll get there someday' list.


----------



## doddman70

this is the pen i made for jbpaul it is a home brew pr the photo does not show the colors as well as i had hoped i have been trying to get a "fiery explosion" look i hope he likes it any comments good or bad are always appreciated.


----------



## spitfire

Here is the pen I made for Doug (jdoug5170)
The blank came from Karl Kuehn. I recieved some blanks from Karl and they are AMAZING! He really does a bang up job with his blanks and will be ordering more in the future, truly an artist with making pen blanks. Ok, on to the pen, it is a Black chrome cigar.


----------



## warreng8170

warreng8170 said:


> Hey Ron, I received the pen on Saturday. It's beautiful. For some reason the photo is not showing up here, but I brought the pen to work today to photograph. I will post it later today.



I finally got around to taking a decent picture of the pen I was sent. It has a very nice satin finish that feels great. I need to try that on one of my pens sometime. It will be a nice change of pace from the ultra-high gloss that I normally strive for.

Thanks again Ron!!


----------



## RonSchmitt

Dang Warren,
I'm sending ALL my pens to you for photo's!!!!


----------



## leehljp

Below is the pen for JayDevin. It is Tamo wood or Japanese Ash. It is the wood that is often labeled Mokume. SO Jay, You have the original and REAL Mokume!

The photo is a little washed out because the wood is so blond looking. The natural heart wood is more golden. That pen is part heart wood and part sap wood, with the sapwood being what is seen below. The heartwood is only a little darker.

It is on the way as this is being written.


----------



## BigShed

This is the pen I received from rdunn12 (Ron), I'll let him describe it:

"The kit is a Euro with a roller clip.Yes I casted the blank.I wanted a see thru blue that was'nt too see thru if you know what I mean.                                                             "

Very happy with the pen Ron, my picture doesn't really do it justice. It has a great finish and has real depth to it. Thank you very much.


----------



## gerryr

This is for Scribblesticks.  A closed end gold titanium Gentleman rollerball made from Cocobolo I got from Bill Jacob (ilikewood) a couple years ago.  It's finished with 10-15 coats of Unaxol.  It will be going in the mail on Monday.


----------



## CSue

This is my picture of the pen I made for Bruce119, Bruce.  It's made from Bradford Pear (Pyrus calleryana).


----------



## jeff

*Let's use the new photo album category for PITH photos.*

Even if you've already posted your photo here, how about uploading it with a to/from and description to the photo album in the summer 2008 PITH category.


----------



## gerryr

OK, I just tried to upload the photo to the PITH album and got this message

"Sorry, gerryr: No Item or Item is Now in Moderation Queue - Check Back Later "


----------



## smoky10

I just got the same message as Gerry.


----------



## bruce119

Here are some pictures I took of the pen I got from CSue. It came with this very nice leather case. The wood is very special and very attractive in person a little difficult to capture the beauty in a photogragh. Cathy also shared this wonderful story of her childhood experience with herself and her Dad. How he loved plants & trees and pointed out all the different trees by name. She wrote about how beautiful this Pear (Pyrus calleryana) tree is when it blooms in the spring to when it's leaves turn bright red in the fall. I know this is a very special wood to her and her memories of her father.

Thank you Cathy for sharing your story with me. That makes this pen so much more special. The two page story I got will stay with the pen in a special place in my house.

Thank you again
Bruce










.
.


----------



## bruce119

I wanted to make another post my partner tmhawk probably thinks I stuck him. Sorry but it's coming it will go out tomorrow Monday. You should get by Wednesday I will post pictures when I am sure you have it I don't want to spoil the surprise. I hope it is worth waiting for.

Bruce :bananen_smilies035: :bananen_smilies104:
.
.


----------



## rdunn12

Thanks for the comments Fred,I am glad you like the pen.


----------



## Dee

Oh my gooooodness! Christian Thayer sent me the most gorgious closed ended fountain pen and I'm still trying to decide whether to cry from sheer joy, or just stare at it! LMAO!! I'll post pics later....

But for now, I have a question because I am dying to try it! How do you load the ink cartridge? the cartridge that it had in it when it arrived has a twist plunger....the cartridges that have ink in them don't have plungers on them and the empty one that came in the pen has one. 

Yes, I'm blonde...LOL!!

THANK YOU CHRISTIAN!!! IT IS GORGIOUS!


----------



## its_virgil

The pen arrived today. It is a closed end baron fountain pen....and it is a gorgeous one. The shape of the closed end barrel is excellent and feels great in hand. The finish is top shelf ....a great shine and no sanding marks. The finish appears to be CA. The wood may be lacey sheoak(I think) which is one of the woods we discussed. We'll wait for Fred to tell us more about the pen and post a picture...

Thank you very much Fred for a great addition to my pen collection. Tell me more about the finish ...  And thanks also for the pen blanks...they will make really beautiful pens.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



BigShed said:


> My pen to its_virgil was sent today. Will put up pictures when he receives it.


----------



## Dee

Here's the pics so that you can see what I'm talking about, with the cartridges and such.

Anyone know how to do this?

(isn't it gorgious??!!!)


----------



## BigShed

Glad you like it Don, this was only my second closed end pen, it is a different ball park!

Kit is Chrome Baron, timber is Jarrah and finish is 20 coats of thin CA.

I put on 10 coats the dry sand 3240 & 400, wet sand to 2000, then another 10 coats, then same sanding procedure, then wheel buff with White Diamond.


Glad you liked the blanks.






 

(Edit: I'd forgotten how to do the insert from album bit, so inserted thumnails, then brushed up on the insert form album, so here are both)


----------



## DSallee

Received my PITH exchange pen from Jared Schmidt the other day and just now getting around to posting it. This is an awesome pen Jared! I really like it and you did an EXCELLENT job on it! Love the wood and perfect match to the pen!






Thanks!!
Dave

OH and BTW... Bobby....(BMAC) Your pen is finished and will be sent out tomarrow!


----------



## TellicoTurning

My pen from The Oklahoman arrived today... what a georgeous thing it is.. Roy said he didn't get a picture before it left... I'll have my light tent up Wed or Thurs after I finish a few things for this Friday and will post a picture....


----------



## Dee

BigShed, how do the cartridges work in these beautiful fountain pens?


----------



## BigShed

Dee said:


> BigShed, how do the cartridges work in these beautiful fountain pens?



They work exactly the same as in a standard FP, it uses the same tube thus has the same space inside. BTW, I am not a big fan of cartridges, particularly the ones supplied with the kits. They tend to dry out quickly and don't write all that well to begin with.

In my own FP (a Sterling Silver Churchill given to me by a friend) I use a converter with Schaeffer Skrip Ink.

The day I was given this pen I caught this dreadful pen turning disease!


----------



## Dee

I've never used a fountain pen...so I don't know how a standard FP works.


----------



## BigShed

Dee said:


> I've never used a fountain pen...so I don't know how a standard FP works.



In that case may I suggest you read Anthony Turchetta's excellent article about filling fountain pens etc in the library. Lots of other articles there as well on fountain pens and other pen related subjects.


----------



## stevers

*Here are my pens From Skiprat,,,,*

Some of you have been waiting for this. I know I have been. These are the "pens" Skiprat, AKA Steven, sent me for the PITH trade. 

Steven, if you see this, please explain what they are, mainly the custom one. I cant do it Justis with words. They are both beautiful. Perfect fit and finish. Just fabulous!!!

I hit the lottery on this PITH. Please don't all of you be jealous, the drawing was fair and square.:biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns

*GoodTurns to FSTEPANSKI PITH 2008*

Lacquer dipped Mesquite Jr Gent from GoodTurns to FSTEPANSKI, PITH 2008.  Hope you enjoy it and use it well!


----------



## Dee

I have it figured out now....Thank you BigShed!


----------



## SkewedUp

*Elk antler pen for PITH*

Here is the pen I made for Ralph for the PITH. I hope he likes it. Made from a shed Elk antler found in the Sacramento Mountains of New Mexico by my cousin. A modified slimline pen kit using the Elk horn, native NM Walnut with Bloodwood accents and a turned center band. Hardware is Gunmetal kit. Finished using EEE followed by Shellawax friction polish.


----------



## JayDevin

I picked up my Pen today from Hank Lee.

The Photo does not do the Pen Justice!
It is the Most wonderful pen that I have ever seen!

Thank you Hank!
thank you LanceD for all the work!


----------



## altaciii

I finally got around to cleaning the camera and taking a few photos.  Here is the pen I received from onewaywood.  Cool cigar great figure in the wood and a fine finish.  Still trying to learn how to take a photograph.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

*PITH from Janet Smith*

Here is the pen I received from Janet Smith. I told her I wanted a blk tn Baron RB in Blackwood or ebony with pink roses, she nailed it perfectly. Sounds like an unusual request from  guy, but a pen with Janets painting arent just for girls. I assure you, until you've held one and seen the stunning artistry, you wont really appreciate it. There is no texture, the body is perfectly smooth, just as perfect as the fit. I dont understand how she does it, with the depth and brilliant color she uses.. This lady is an exceptional pen maker and I am proud to have it in my collection. My wifes eyes lit up when she saw it...I know that look, so I hid it swiftly. 
Thanks Janet, and if you have better photos, feel free to add them to the post as mine dont do justice.
Glenn


----------



## Glenn McCullough

Stevers,
    You are one lucky fellow! Those pens are beautiful. I am looking forward to some more info on them, too!


----------



## cigarman

Just got my pen from jim15.  I hope he has a pic of it if not I will attempt one.  Great fit and finish and a truly unique look.


----------



## Dee

Note to Janet...

The photos that OOBAK posted are GORGIOUS! I can definately see why his wife's eyes lit up! You are INDEED extremely talented.....

*sigh*


----------



## the_benz

*Received a beautiful pen today*

I received a beautiful Amboyna burl Euro pen today from Shirley "Sawdustier".  The finish is perfect.  I wish I could share it with you but my camera is DOA.  Shirley if you have a picture please post it.  Thanks very much for the pen and the beautiful packing material!!
Gregg


----------



## bruce119

This is the pen I made for tmhawk. He got it today so I can post some pictures. First a little story he told me how his son is into building computer games and he himself built his own computer. So it was an easy choice for me a circuit board pen. Not just any circuit board pen this board comes from an X-Box. As you can see in the photos below I show both sides of the board marked where the pen came from. I even took the X-Box chip off and sent it to him (maybe a bottle stopper). Not much else to say but he said he was happy. That is the satisfaction I get knowing I made some one happy. :wink:































Thanks
Bruce
.
.


----------



## mick

I'm late in posting but I got my pen from Ron Hampton last week. It looks to me to be a very nice homebrew of black with fine red lines thoughout it. I'm not familar with the style Ron used but I'm sure he'll chime in with that info. Thanks Ron!


----------



## SuperDave

*Calling VANTOO..*

... Just wanting to know if you received your PITH pen. I sent it almost a couple weeks ago and am concerned that it never made it to you. 

PM me or e-mail me if you see this.

D


----------



## awolfe

I received my PITH pen from Lance today and I'm so thrilled with it. It's a beautiful FP, but I'll let him post the picture. I can't wait to try it out. Thank you so much Lance!!! :biggrin:


----------



## greenmtnguy

*Got my PITH today*

I got my PITH from Tom-cigarman today. It's a closed end Baron made of Padauk with a knot inlay  and bands on the cap. It has replaced my own cigar as my desk pen. Thanks Tom, it's a beauty. Tom also included some blanks as a bonus.  Thanks again Tom.


----------



## cigarman

I am glad you liked it Alton.  I had fun making it particularly the gizmo on the end.  I got that from AS and it was made by YOYO SPIN.


----------



## sparhawk

*pith from louie*

This is the pen i recieved today from Louie.Unfortunately my digital camera is broke(so is louie's ) so i had to scan pics of the pen. Does not do it justice. An amboyna burl, gold  Baron rollerball:the fit and finish is excellent .For someone only at this for 4 months i think  he's coming along quick.:wink:He also included 2 corian blanks and some stabilized(by himself) paduak and curly maple(crosscut). Beautiful blanks and beautiful pen. Thanks Louie.


----------



## GoodTurns

I was very happy to find this on my doorstep when I got home tonight, a very nice Jr Gent in Snake Beam, from MITCHM.  I have not tried this wood, but will get to, thanks to the extra blank he included!  ManyThanks for a beautiful pen!


----------



## BigShed

SuperDave said:


> ... Just wanting to know if you received your PITH pen. I sent it almost a couple weeks ago and am concerned that it never made it to you.
> 
> PM me or e-mail me if you see this.
> 
> D



He seems to be still around SuperDave, he posted on the Oz forum only a little while ago.


----------



## SuperDave

Fred,

Thanks, I don't know what else to do but wait. I have a duplicate blank I cast and could turn if the pen was lost but...

I checked out the site but needed to register to contact him. The last thing I need to do is register for one more site... just to see if my PITH arrived. 

If you cross paths with him, and wouldn't mind, please let him know to contact me.

Thanks again Fred,


D


----------



## stoneman

*Gagler to Stoneman*

This is the pen that Gagler made for me in the PITH swap. I think it is really great. Michael did a very nice job on the pen and I love the story behind the wood. I'll use his words so as not to screw this up...

"The blank is from a 150 year-old quarter-sawn Sycamore that came from an old barn in Xenia, Ohio, which served later as the first established Soldiers' and Sailors' Orphans' home in Xenia, Ohio. The Home, located in Xenia, Ohio, was founded in 1869 by the Veterans of the Civil War. The barn served the Orphans' Home through the Osso family. Later, the farm became a place of learning for the children as well as a source of income and food. The Home officially closed its doors in 1995. The history of this place was quite significant to orphans of military personnel for almost 100 years."

What a fabulous story and such a great gesture on Michael's part for the PITH. It happens to hold a bit of extra meaning for me as one of the people I worked with about ten years ago was called up to serve in Iraq with his guard unit. Sergeant Kevin Sheehan, 36, of Milton, Vermont was killed while working at the coalition base Kolsu about 25 miles south of Baghdad. He left behind a wife and two young children. It is meaningful to me that people as far back as the Civil War helped to look after the children of those who served their country. I'll be hanging on to this pen, remembering Gagler's generousity and the sacrifices our armed service members have made throughout history.

Thank you very much Michael for the pen and the history. 

Steve


----------



## jthompson1995

*PITH pens*

Here's my pens from the PITH.

First is the Birch Bark Cigar I got from DocStram:






And this is the cross-cut black and white asian ebony I made for dntrost:






This one surprised me a bit in that the wood shrank almost 1/16 inch on either end within 12 hours after I assembled it. I though the blanks were a bit wet when I bought them, but let them sit in my shop for over a year to air dry before I turned any of them. I was a little surprised to see it move so much, so quickly. Anyway I was able to disassemble and trim the tube to eliminate the gap.

This pen was also the first I used the true beall buffing system on. I should have gotten it much sooner, the gloss is so much higher than with the previous wheels and compounds I used. The pen actually has no finish applied, just sanded to 2400 MM and buffed with all three wheels. The shine is nearly that I could get on CA or acrylic with my old wheels. I can't wait to see what they'll look like now.


----------



## bruce119

Nice Birch Bark Pen :wink:
.
.


----------



## Dee

Just checking to see if Badger got his from me yet....


----------



## LostintheWoods

I received my PITH pen today from 1080Wayne, an absolutely beautiful (!) gold Sierra Click pen, done in an alumilite cast of CANOLA SEEDS!!! I wish I could post a picture of this pen, but I can't take decent pics, and don't know how to get them from the camera to the computer even if I could take them! So you'll have to take my word for the fact that this is an extremely fascinating pen. Thank you, Wayne, and I'm very sorry I can't post a picture.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

Shannon,
    Please send it to me and I will take a photo for you and return it. No, not the pen, but the photo.


----------



## fstepanski

My PITH for Scotty. Also placed pic in the PITH Gallery.  My first attempt at swirling PR, and only 2nd closed end.  I initially had a different pen in mind for Scotty, but when I seen his return address was Hookie Ville, I just had to go with this one.


Recieved my pen from GoodTurns, very sweet!!  This was a GREAT idea and much fun.


----------



## LanceD

This is my pen sent to Alicia Wolfe. A chrome Baron fountain pen, closed end design on both ends.


----------



## Roy_Quast

*The pen I recieved from Lwalden*

This is the pen I recieved from Lyle Walden and I love it......it even has my name on it!!!!! It is a pattern of the Texas flag....which the two of us are from, the GREAT state of TEXAS!!!!!! The fit and finish are perfect. It really shows that Lyle knows his craft. I am very proud to now own one of his remarkable pens.

Thank you so much Lyle.......
Roy


----------



## Gagler

Roy-

That is one fine looking Texas pen to treasure!

Lyle-

Great work!


----------



## lwalden

Roy- Great picture, thanks for putting it out there! I was kicking myself that I forgot to take pics before I shipped it. Just one fyi- with the threads allowing multiple starting positions, there's only one spot that ends up with the lower barrel's colors lined up correctly (With the bloodwood on the bottom, instead of on the top as it is in the picture). I know from experience it take a few times to get in the habit of starting the threading in the right position to end up with everything lined up right. Enjoy!!


----------



## bmac

*"PITH" pen*

This is my pen from DSallee. It is a Combo II from PSI and the wood looks to be cocobolo. You did a great job Dave and that is the first pen of that type that I've seen. Looks like I now have a new pen to use at work where I use both a pen and pencil at times.

Bobby

PS: Nick, Your pen is in the mail and should be to you in a couple of days.


----------



## Jerryconn

*Pen for Ones*

Now that Ones has his pen here is the picture of what I sent him. 

A Baron Made with Bloodwood, Maple, Yellowheart and Purpleheart.


----------



## rdunn12

Got my pen from Vantoo today.It looks like black Corian on a slimline.Great pen man I really appreciate it.The finish is smooth as silk and a nice shape too.


----------



## MarkHix

*PITH from Towmater*

I came home to this in my mailbox.  It is from Towmater (Todd Glover).  It is an Ambonya Burl, Baron FP.  I have never used a FP before.  I like the way it writes.  My apologies for the photo Todd, if you have a better one, please post it.  The pen has a deep shine and fits my hand just right.  I am proud to add it to my collection.


----------



## hilltopper46

*Japanese Yew root on a platinum Havana Ball Point*

This is the pen I made for Mike Mitchley (mikem) in South Africa.  I received word today from Mike that he received it.


----------



## spitfire

Here is the pen I recieved from ken69912001. The fit and finish is flawless. I could not be happier. Ken you did a top notch job on this pen and will be a great addition to my collection. It is a Sedona amboyna burl.


----------



## SkewedUp

*My PITH pen from AWolfe*

I got my pen from Alicia (AWolfe) today. 

Mahogany wood on a Black Chrome cigar kit. Very nicely made. Thanks Alicia!


----------



## nava1uni

Ron, 
what kit is this pen?  I really like the finial and the segmenting is awesome


----------



## Tea Clipper

*Made by Eric Swindell*

My apologies to Eric (ESwindell) for not posting this pen sooner.  I received this wonderful Oak and Eucalyptus pen from him over a week ago, but kept forgetting to post a picture of it.  

Thank you very much Eric, the pen is great!


----------



## sparhawk

*bobs pen*

This is the pen i made for bobburt. He let me know he got it today so i thought i would post pics. My camera was broke when i did this so i had to use my scanner to get the pics. Not that great.:frown:The pen is a gold titanium baron fountain pen with crosscut spalted alder. The wood is part of my prize pack from Dario for the ugliest pen contest(the cat litter pen:redface.[/ATTACH]


----------



## markgum

*My pen to Jwalt191*

Here is the pen I had the honor of making for Jim Walter (Jwalt191). He said he would like something California like as he used to live in Southern CA. When I lived in Southern CA Eucalyptus was EVERYWHERE. So this is a Ligero style pen from Eucalyptus Burl. I know the red background has to go but... it is what I used before I sent the pen to it's new home.


----------



## Nick

*PITH pen received*

This is a photo of the pen I received from bmac.
This pen is a most beautiful pen, well designed and turned with a very high degree of craftsmanship from turning to finish.
Buckeye Burl on a gold Cigar
I am very impressed!!
I thank you very much for a beautiful pen.
Nick


----------



## BobBurt

sparhawk said:


> This is the pen i made for bobburt. He let me know he got it today so i thought i would post pics. My camera was broke when i did this so i had to use my scanner to get the pics. Not that great.:frown:The pen is a gold titanium baron fountain pen with crosscut spalted alder. The wood is part of my prize pack from Dario for the ugliest pen contest(the cat litter pen:redface.[/ATTACH]



As said, I received this pen from Hugo. Man, this is a beautiful pen, and a keeper. a Great blank, a Great finish and it's all mine, Thank you very much


----------



## dntrost

*Pen received and what a beauty!*

I received my pen from Jason (Jthompson1995) and it is a beauty along with several beautiful blanks above and beyond my expectations!  
I will try to take a picture (but they are worse than my pens LOL)  and get it posted shortly! Just wanted to say thanks and great job!:biggrin:


----------



## wickford

Shawn394 and I ended up being paired...Below is the pen I received which is spalted Lama wood from hawaii and it has both red and black spalt lines.  Very sweet wood!!  Pen kit is a chrome baron and finish is a satin CA which looks much better in person than in my less than adequate photos...  Thanks again shawn!!!  The other is the pen I sent shawn394...Chrome Sedona FP with spalted maple and 6 ring knot on the cap and 3 ring knot on the pen body with glossy CA finish...


----------



## skiprat

Here's mine from Phil Townsend and I scored BIG time!!!!:biggrin:
First is a Statesman FP ( I think ) which is fantastic!!!! It has a mirror finish that I can only dream about doing. I love the shape too!!! I have no idea what the wood is. Just very very classy.

Next is a black ti slim that just blows my mind!!!!:hypnotized: I have absolutely no idea how this was made. In fact, it looks like something Eagle would have created. The pattern spirals around the pen and it must have taken ages to make. I love it!!!!

Also in the pack was a cool chunk of Amboyna Burl that will go into my secret stash until I learn how to get a decent finish on wood.:biggrin:

Many, many thanks Phil. I know you have sent several PITH pens to the UK guys in the past and I'm sure the others are just as glad as I was to get some of your excellent work:biggrin:


----------



## theturningcircle

*Pen from 'desertyellow'.*

Received my pen the other day - and what a beauty it is!!:biggrin: It's a gold Gents from CSUSA I presume.
I'd love to know where the blank is from - anyone care to guess.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Looks like the carribean swirl one from CSUSA.  One of my customers wanted that blank for her pen.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Pen I received  from airrat today, The fit and finish are perfect and the Chinese symbols mean longevity and happiness, could not be more pleased!


----------



## markgum

*received my PITH pen*

today the mail person bought me a package. :biggrin: Enclosed was an awesome checkerboard bamboo rhodium cigar. The craftmanship is excellant to say the least. Jbpaul did an excellant job on this pen. THANKS Jbpaul.
I'll post a pic in a couple of days.


----------



## jeffj13

DKF said:


> Here is the pen I made for Jeff James (jeffj13)...Lucite closed end Jr. Retro...He is a fan of fountain pens, and not a big fan of acrylic style material, so what did I go and make him...a rollerball out of Lucite!....



And a great lucite pen it is.  Looks much better in person than in the picture.  It has quickly become one of my daily users.

Thanks again, 

jeff


----------



## Leather Man

*My PITH Pen*

This is the pen I received from Bob Miner (Flitz 64). My picture does not do it justice. It is beautiful. It is made from a Rosewood Burl from Nolan. The kit is a Navigator from WC. It was sanded to 600 with two coats of gloss Poly. One application of AAA from Australia, one coat of wax from that IAP member in Ill. ( TSW DCBluesman ) This is the first closed end pen I have ever had. Thank you Bob.
Ben


----------



## vantoo

thanks Superdave for the pen. I love it and love the color. Nice writer too. I posted a pic in the PITH album. thanks again, Rick
http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/5342/large/1_2008_fair_004.jpg


----------



## bananajeep

*Pith pen for scoutharps from Bananajeep*

Here is the pen I made for Scoutharps (Valerie). A Jr. Retro in Amboyna burl with a home brewed turquoise PR and giftcards (white). This was a fun pen to make and provided many new challenges (Drilling in line with the stripe, replacing the centerband, custon finial, Closed end (although I've done a few of these already)). Its fitted with one of Lou's Heritance SF fine nibs. I made the body of the pen as short as possible to still fit the long ink cartridges or the ink pump. From what I've heard Valerie likes the pen.

Mike


----------



## les-smith

bananajeep said:


> From what I've heard Valerie likes the pen.
> Mike


 
And why wouldn't she, it's awesome.


----------



## edman2

Here is the pen I received from Steve Hehn (hehndc). It is a 5.56mm powder coated cartridge with bullet nib.  The top is Zircote with a ca finish. I think it is the smallest cartridge pen I've seen.  I break out in a cold sweat just thinking about having to drill that small of bullet! :biggrin: Thanks Steve.


----------



## scoutharps

Oh yeah, Valerie likes the pen!  I LOVE the pen!  I'm showing it off all over the place!  I have small hands so shortening it had the added benefit of making it a custom fit for my hand!  Don't know if you guys can see it (my moniter is dark) but there is a very tiny wooden bead between the two layers of metal on the center band (Titanium?) The closed end has a sort of little flip out that makes it very feminime and flirty, and just plain fun!  I wondered what the white was--gift cards!  I love it!  I'm also very jealous over someone being able to create this work of art and have a new level of excellence to aim at.  Thank you Mike!


----------



## JayDevin

*Pith for LanceD*

I told Lance that I wass going to make him a pen, as a thnaks for organizing this. So I did, this is it, Walnut From CA, finished with CA/BLO

the photo is not great but Hopefully Lance will take a better one, I was in a rush to get it in the mail and I did not expect to be posting this one!

Lance enjoy!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## LanceD

Jay. thanks very much for the pen. It came out great and the fit and CA finish is perfect. I wish I could take a pic of it. I sold my camera a couple of weeks ago and I still haven't replaced it yet .


----------



## stevers

bananajeep said:


> Here is the pen I made for Scoutharps (Valerie). A Jr. Retro in Amboyna burl with a home brewed turquoise PR and giftcards (white). This was a fun pen to make and provided many new challenges (Drilling in line with the stripe, replacing the centerband, custon finial, Closed end (although I've done a few of these already)). Its fitted with one of Lou's Heritance SF fine nibs. I made the body of the pen as short as possible to still fit the long ink cartridges or the ink pump. From what I've heard Valerie likes the pen.
> 
> Mike


 
That is a fantastic piece of work. I'm at a loss for words, and that's unusual. Just when I think I've seen it all, someone comes in with something like this. 
Super job!!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt

Bump!


----------



## Jim15

I received my PITH from Louis Bryant (louisbry). I hit the jack pot. I received a cigar pen made from some historic wood, walnut from Gen Braggs headquarters in Tullahoma, Tn during the Civil War. I also received a great segmented pen made from walnut,cherry/wenge/african blackwood. The fit and finish are beautiful. Sorry I can't take better pictures because the are both fabulous pen. Thanks Louis.


----------



## edman2

*Really disappointed!!*

I sent Rob Grauke (great12b4ever) his pen. All he got was a big white envelope from the Post Office telling him how sorry they were that the package got damaged in the mail. The pen was in a bubble wrap envelope with a pen box with my card inside so I doubt it was damaged so bad they could not have returned it. Someone got a real nice pen.

Here is the pen he would have gotten. The top of the pen is from a blank I won at the Birthday Bash from Keith Larrett (VisExp). We don't talk about what happened to the bottom of that gift blank.:frown: I will send Rob another pen even though he insisted that I not do that. It's never wrong to do the right thing!  I will pack this one better however.


----------



## Hayseedboy

Man!  Sorry to hear that.  

I got to hold this one guys it was a nice one, well I'm sure it still is.

Might be appropriate to check the P.O. employees at both ends of this one.

lr


----------



## Nolan

*PITH pen for Nancy Laird*

Well this is the pen I made for Nancy. She was very nice to photo the pen for me because I forgot to do it before I sent it to her. It is Cocobolo burl on a TN gold Sierra.  All comments welcomed good or bad.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt

Wow! Nolan good job! I wish I could do that good of a job.


----------



## broitblat

*A beautiful PITH*

I was fortunate enough to receive this beautiful Rosewood Burl Baron that was put in the hat by Angela Boykin (angboy). :biggrin:



 

The wood/blank is stunning and the penmanship appears flawless.  I am very excited to add this to my collection.

  -Barry


----------



## Darley

*My 2008 PITH for Russ Fairfield*

This is the pen I send to Russ Fairfield, WA Lace Shea Oak, Holly & African black wood accent with Opal finial, beside the tube and refil mechanism is a 7m/m nibless and closed end pen


----------



## angboy

*Pen from redfishsc*

This is the beautiful aluminum pen I got from redfishsc. It's absolutely beautiful, shiny and smoothe as glass, and has a great weight to it. It's inspired me to want to turn the aluminum pen blanks I bought probably two years ago! Plus he was quite generous with a bunch of awesome pen blanks he threw in. The whole PITH experience has just been great everytime I've done it and thanks to redfishsc for being a great PITH partner! The picture doesn't do it the justice it deserves, but hopefully it gives something of an idea of the beauty of the pen!


----------



## les-smith

*Redbud Burl pen made for Buzz (Chris)*

This is the PITH pen I made for Buzz (Chris).  It's made from Redbud burl and I think it is the first Redbud burl pen posted on the IAP.


----------



## Buzz

Thanks Les for the beautiful pen (and other goodies).  And thanks too for posting the images for me.  I've been in the process of installing a new computer in the store, and between getting our Point Of Sale system moved, and sorting out the usual problems associated with setting up email etc. we've been without that PC for a couple of days.  This one at home I have to compete with a couple of kids for!

Great pen, thanks again Les.


----------



## Celt40

*Pen received from Bear31*

I received my pen today from Bear31 ( Belton ).
It's a Platinum Cigar in Cocobolo finished in CA Glue.

Also Belton kindly sent me a CHALLENGE COIN from his current duty station US Navy.

Many thanks Belton i will keep this one special.

DERMOT   (celt40)


----------



## fritz64

i am unable to post pics so here is the start of 1000 words.  ireceived this absoloty? full size gent pen  in alt. ivory from T-BONE. it is overwheling. it will have center stage in my modest collection. thank you t-bone for the GREAT pen and the blanks. fritz64


----------



## Monty

*After the PO lost the first one........*

I finally received my pen from Russ. 
One of his custom pens in bloodwood. Sorry about the bad pict, doesn't do the pen justice. Really need to get a better camera than than my little PHD camera.


----------

